# going to gp next wee what to expect?



## the_tempress89

well after about 8 months of trying my dp and i decided to go to the gp. we decided that because i had tried in a previous relationship and have been trying for around 8 months in this we want to get checked. we decided to tell the gp we have been trying for 1 year as they wont do the tests before that. im on the nhs but may consider going private if theyre are tests available that arent on the nhs. what should i expect and what kinds of tests will i be getting,

up untill now i have had : in about june/july i have my day 21 bloods done and got my thyroid checked
today i went and got my thyroid re-checked, im getting tested for diabetes, and a few other things for ex. allergies and such .

this is all we have had done, my dp hasnt had any yet.

i just want to see exactly what to expect so i can be prepared as i am a naturally timid person and hate suprises.


----------



## louisebr

Hi

Our GP did day 2 blood test, day 21 blood test, chlamydia test on me.  They then referred my fiancé for a SA.  Once they had all these results they referred us to the fertility hospital.  We had our 1st consultation there a month ago where they discussed our history, health, STIs, etc.  She referred me to have day 21 blood rest redone, I had a HSG test done a few days ago.  This is where they put a solution through your tubes and X-ray it to check they're not blocked.  We are due to go back in December for our next consultation and they're doing a vaginal ultrasound at the same time.  I understand this is a stick they poke around inside you to have a look at your bits.

It is very scarey isnt it being at the start of this journey. We have been ttc for 17 months now.  But there is always someone on here who can offer advice and reassurance.

Our experience so far on the NHS has been good and we have not had to wait long for things to happen but I think this differs depending on where you live.

Do you havd another appointment booked with your GP?  

Good luck.

Louise xxx


----------



## the_tempress89

hi louise, 
thanx for your reply, i feel a little more at eat now i know what to expect. i guess i had an idea prev but its good to see it all written down. i havent got an appointment booked yet with my gp, but when the nurse done my bloods yesterday she said i was to come in and see my gp on friday 28th? or the start of the week beginning the 31st, that way i can talk to her about my results, as i had requested a blood pg test to confirm a bfn. so when im in then i will say to her that it has been a year and see what she says about getting the ball rolling . i must admit, im rather excited  xxx


----------



## emmab81

Hey 

There is a few tests they do but most of the time is waiting around for results, follow ups and so on. But here is what i had done. Everyone is different depending on what they find with each test.

Gp carried out 21 day blood tests. Was then referred to Gynecological Consultant at the hospital.  
Hospital carried out smear test, STD tests, blood tests and internal scan. All come back clear. Then had a Laparoscopy to have a closer look at my tube (only have 1 due to a ectopic). Never managed to look at the remaining tube as had problems when i had my anesthetic. They then decided to do a die test where they insert blue die in to see if it flows out ok. Mine didnt. Was then told to lose a little bit of weight as borderline with being declined IVF with my weight.
Once i got my weight down a few months later had another internal scan due to having PCOS to check if any worst/better. Then i was referred onto my actual fertility clinic. They carried out an internal scan and a trial embryo transfer. Done on everyone i believe. 
Its all painless really. I hated the thought of having internals and being prodded but it is all over so quick. In a way you get used to it and expect it at most appointments. I spend more time getting changed when im in there compared to the time they are doing anything.


----------



## the_tempress89

thank you emma. everyones insights have been so helpful and its really calmed my nerves a bit. i think what i am finding the hardest atm is knowing my 21 day scan came back clear, and i dont have pcos. so for me, its either something else, which means it could be months before they find out what ( months wasted ttc) or there isnt actually anything physically wrong with me, in which case why isnt it happening? i guess all i can do now is wait. ....


----------



## emmab81

If your stressed and ttc naturally then that doesn't always help. Its easier said then done when your told to just relax and then waiting for all the tests and results as well to take place. Even if there isn't anything wrong with you then they wont just leave you. I think after so long if you haven't fallen pregnant then they have other things to help. IVF isn't always the answer for everyone. There is other medications and procedures. I waited 4 years to get referred to the IVF clinic itself due to being too young (29 wtf)!!!! and then having to lose a bit of weight. Its just a massive waiting game but then when you do get your appointment it happens so quick. I had my first appointment last month and and now starting my drugs! Bearing in mind if you have only seen your GP so far they are limited to the tests they can do. The hospital will do more in depth investigations so if there is something they will find it. They will work there way through the tests depending on results of what you have had done. Scans and blood tests are only a few things they use to test.
My advice is be firm with the gp.....some try and fob you off. And when you have been referred to the hospital if you get appointments and there a way off, ring them up and check for cancellations. Thats what i did. My problem to start with was i would just take at what ever the gp or consultant said to me. After a while i toughened up. I even wrote to my local MP who helped. And with the waiting.......just remember its all worth it. It gives you time to start getting healthy! Its the one thing the consultants go on about xxx


----------



## the_tempress89

hi emma, alot of what u said makes a lot of sense, i do tend to just take my gp's word for things, afterall they are the professionals. but at the same time noone knows my body like me. my test results from a few bloods i had done should be back tomorrow so ill make an appointment to see a dr, and see what they say, then im going to ask to be referred to the hospital to start the ball rolling. i thin iv waited long enough by now.


----------



## xKTx

Hi, 
Glad I read your reply as I too have only one tube due to ectopic and I think I have pcos,my gp says I'm probably sub pcos?? I have irregular cycles ( 28 to 76 days). Gp has done 21 day bloods on cd 23 of a 39 day cycle?? And oh has had SA n all ok! Got 1st app with specialist on 31sy oct.. What do you think they will do? We have been ttc for 2yrs but not preventing for a year before that! Any advice but be great! All the best ladies xx


----------



## chazzy333444

Hey girls..... i have just been referred from my doctor i had a appoinment with a gyn..... i thought he was just going to give me clomid or something. but told be i have got to have a lap and dye Lapascopany - if i have spelt that right? think i am having this sometime in november....... im sorry i can give you much more help, but places are all different keep up up to date!!xx


----------



## xKTx

Hi Chazzy! Are you having laparscopy if that's how its spelt lol!! Or HSG? Thought lap was just to look n dye one was just dye n xray?  I'm hoping I get a hsg really because I read that it can sometimes clear small blockages!! x


----------



## emmab81

Hi xKTx

My 1st appointment with specialist was pretty much talking about history, they ask a lot of questions, they did a few swabs and then we discussed what was to happen next. When he did the swabs he took ages as i was so tense so instead of having a die test he wanted to do the laparoscopy straight away to have a clearer picture. He also arranged for a internal scan as he thought i had pcos. They check your weight as well and if you are overweight they arrange a follow up. My new hospital after i moved also referred me to a dietitian. Its all in-depth stuff and the chats can be a bit embarrassing but the consultants just go through it like its general chit  chat. 
The pcos is one of the 1st things they scan for. I was put on medication to help me with it as it is meant to help with your weight but then new consultant took me straight of as he said there is no proven medical evidence it helps. Each consultant is different.


----------



## chazzy333444

KT Hi

Its a lapascpany........ think they make a little hole fill your belly with carbondioxide and then some sort of dye..... is that right? xx


----------



## xKTx

Im not not sure now chazzy i googled that word and came back with no results. I know what a hsg is nut was unsure when people put lap & dye?? Like i said i thought the laparscopy was just the camera to have a look around,i didnt think the inserted dye at the same time.. Maybe am wrong. 

Thanks Emma im so not looking forward to them embarassing questions haha! I am overweight but not massively my bmi is about a 31,do you think they'll pack me off and do nothing? God i hope not! 

You go Temptress!! Its hard because as much as i wish i was all fine in a way after ttc to concieve for this long i am hoping there is something wrong!! Weird!! Good luck.. Hope you get that unexpected BFP soon xx


----------



## emmab81

Type in Laparoscopy - They bascially have a look at your tubes. Gives a clearer image. They do it after the dye test if they havent got a deffo answer on whats up with your tubes. 

My BMI was 31. 1 point over and i had it drummed into me to lose weight. I was sent off to lose weight and given a follow up for in 6 months at my original hospital. Then lost weight and was told that i didnt meet the criteria yet as i was 27 and the PCT for that area only give IVF to couples 30 and over...WTF!!!! 
Luckly i moved...20 mins down the road but to a different county and i got a appointment with the consultant straight away. They said i had to have certain tests redone (scans and bloods) and in that time it would take to do and get the test results back i had the opportunity of losing a little more weight (i had put some on again after finding out i had to wait...BMI was 29.9, so was just below the cut off). Said she would see me in 3 months and she referred me straight away.
xxxxxx


----------



## xKTx

Hey Emma.. Yeah I know what Laparoscopy is,I had one one of em before. Just chazzy used a different word n thought it were a different procedure lol! Did they send u away to lose weight because IVF was ur only option? Oh am so nervous now.. Don't think I'll sleep tonight!


----------



## emmab81

LOL

Yeah they use it as a bit of a bribery technique to lose weight. they say that have more chance of getting pregnant if you are a healthy weight. My problem is i have big boobs and that don't count. I'm 5'6 and a size 14 so don't class myself as massively overweight. Im not sure about other fertility treatments and there criteria. I was put on metforfin that is meant to help you lose weight and control pcos. As i said though each consultant is different as my second consultant took me off of them as she said its not proven it helps. Are you overweight? If so just try and cut down and ask to see a dietitian to help. to be fair by the time you have had tests done you have the time to lose weight if you have a little to shift. The thing that aggravates me is that people who are grossly obese can still fall pregnant naturally without a problem but if you are a few pounds over they wont put you in for IVF until you have lost the weight. The main obstacle i have found is the hospital. Now i am under the care of the fertility center my weight hasn't even been bought up!


----------



## xKTx

I"m 5ft 3" n a size 12 to 14.. So not massively,even though you want something so bad doesn't make it any easier.. I have no will power lol! N yes from everything else I"ve read it all depends on consultant and hospital,I'm at jessops sheffield.I don't think I'd be prescribed any meds anyway from what I read as with havin the one tube I think they like to check that first.Hoping I get a referral for it tomorrow. I'm so nervous for this appointment but so excited at the same time  Thanks for ur replys x


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls just a quick one, 
i have had a laparoscopy...... some ppeople call it lap and dye,
they put a small hole just above your belly botton, then 2 small holes just above you v, they then put a small tube in and pump you full of gas, and then a camra to have a look around mainly at your tubes, then they will put blue dye in to see if it can go through your tubes, in my case it didnt they are damged and blocked, but some time the dye can flush the blocked tubes out,

they do put you out for this.....and they also recomend you have 3 days off after to recover, its not really painfull but the gas they put in is after wards a bit uncomftable,


----------



## chazzy333444

Hi Claire,

Thanks for your post! I was wondering if laparoscopy and lap and dye was the same thing.....
Of what you have said has made me feel a bit better........ i am still waiting for my appointment to come through!
Did they say why ur tubes were blocked? Im a bit worried i guess, i have never been in hospital for anything, and the hardest thing i havnt told hardly anyone about my problem and i work in a family business so guessing when my appointment does turn up im gonna have to sit everyone down and tell them 

Thanks for you post as really helped xxxx


----------



## xKTx

Yes thanks for ur reply claire  I'm having a lap & dye 2nd of feb. My consultant booked me in there n then,bit gutted that its feb but she said I can ring the waitin list number in a couple of wks in case there are any cancellations. So scared my other tube is no good! Roll on feb


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls, 

xkx.....sweeti i hope you get to go in sooner, keep calling them, also i hope your other tube is good, i have every thing crossed for you,

chazzz, i had pelvic disease, i got it when i was younger, but didnt no untell i had my lap and dye and the out come that it done big damage,


----------



## chazzy333444

xktx -  defo try and push to get a earlier date!!

Sorry to hear that claire.... i was a bit surprised that he just didnt give me clomid, but maybe this will uncover something....... x x


----------



## dinkydott

hi chazz..... i think after they have investgated more then they no what avenue to take, i dont think they just give you clomid until they no every thing is ok for you to start taking it, if all your test come back a ok and then its unnone fertility then they will prob put you on clomid, but if they find some thing wrong then its the ivf route,  you get it sorted soon, and you no,


----------



## xKTx

Thank you girls! I'm just giving them a week or so to get my notes n then I can ring she said.Chazzy have you got ur appointment yet? My consultant saidif everythings fine with my tube then I'll be prescribed clomid. Hope you don't mind me asking claire.. But what happens for you now? Are you doin ivf? xx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls.....

hope your all well,

yes sweeti, im onto my second cycle of ivf, saddly the last one didnt work,
im on nhs so i get 3 free goes in my area, but   i wont need them all, next time it will work,  
i decided at the end of 210 that i will start my ivf route, so went to my gp and told him i have decied to start, i already new years ago, it was my only hope,
he did my bloods again fsh, because they need doing every year, along with you hiv and hipb, ect,
then i had to go and meet a gyno, who had to go through some stuff to meet the crita for nhs, we then chose a clinic, and we was refered, by june this year i had started my drugs.....i tested by augs 6th,  
my next cycle is in jan,

i went stright into ivf, no clomid, as it would not of worked for me,

if you need to no any thing more just give me a big shout sweeti,


----------



## xKTx

Hey! Sorry to hear about ur 1st attempt  Next time girl  Jan will soon be upon us! My partner has a little girl from a previous relationship so we get nothin.. Booo! Hopefully I'll never need it eh! N thanks again Claire.. All the best to you xx


----------



## the_tempress89

well im getting ready to go get my blood results, :0 very very nervous, its the bloods i got done about a fortnight ago. just to check my thyriod my metabolism my sugars and a few other bits and pieces ill let you know how i get on!  xx


----------



## the_tempress89

well just back from my gp's. dp has to go for a sa and i have been referred to my local gynocologist (?) at the hospital so just got sit and wait for my appointment to come though  all tests ( testosterone thyroid iron and a few others) all came back clear, though my iron level is borderline low, but according to gp not enough to make me anemic. turns out the nurse didnt do a blood pg test so i dont knwo the results of that, gp says it would be too early to tell anyway so shes not going to do one tonight. so, all in all it went well and the ball has finally been put in motion


----------



## the_tempress89

after years of ttc naturally we have finally got the gp to take notice   so happy but at the same time very nervous. my dp has to join up with my practice then he can get a sa and i have been referred to the local gynaecologist unit at my local hospital. i feel so much more relaxed now i know that people are starting to take notice, its like confirmation that im not just worrying about nothing. hopefully now they will be able to identify the problem if there is one and start the ball rolling on any treatment needed. will keep you all posted  xxx


----------

